# Toshiba laptop screen randomly broke...



## ajrimmer169 (Nov 22, 2013)

I was using my Toshiba doing my coursework and everything was fine put it down and closed it while I went to do something, came back and the screen was gone... I took it to Staples where I got it from and they said Toshiba wont do anything cuz they will say it's my fault cuz it looks like it's been dropped or something :/ and everytime I turn my laptop on it just gets worse... I don't have the money to get it fixed and quite frankly I shouldn't have to pay cuz I haven't done anything... has anyone else come across this problem? :/


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, welcome to TSF

If you still have warranty i still would send it to them.


----------



## ajrimmer169 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah I have warranty but think only one year, only had it for 3 months and only ever use it for college work :/

Thanks for you help


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

the best bet is to send to them. i have seen others on the net saying the same thing that it happened on its own.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> the best bet is to send to them. i have seen others on the net saying the same thing that it happened on its own.


Not only elsewhere on the 'net but on this forum - and all without any redress http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/mysterious-cracked-screen-toshiba-again-168683.html

While this thread covers a period of 2007 - 2011, it would seem that when Toshiba determines that it was caused by misuse - then that's it, but you may be lucky.

Given the experience of others, it may be worth contacting Trading Standards, explain the situation and ask if they could examine it before you contact Toshiba.


----------



## ajrimmer169 (Nov 22, 2013)

Tomken15 said:


> Not only elsewhere on the 'net but on this forum - and all without any redress http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/mysterious-cracked-screen-toshiba-again-168683.html
> 
> While this thread covers a period of 2007 - 2011, it would seem that when Toshiba determines that it was caused by misuse - then that's it, but you may be lucky.
> 
> Given the experience of others, it may be worth contacting Trading Standards, explain the situation and ask if they could examine it before you contact Toshiba.


Thank I will try this. I showed one of my friends who works with computers and stuff and he said if I had dropped it then there would be cracks around the screen but there isn't, so hopefully they can do something.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope you have better luck than many others have had with Toshiba.

I have two Toshiba laptops and took out PC World's Whatever Happens 5 year extended warranty on both which covers these type of events (I hope :smile.


----------



## ajrimmer169 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, oh that would have been useful right about now! aha, so silly how laptops nowadays are so flimsy and weak, I bought a Toshiba this time around because my old one was a beast and I loved it, well never again! haha


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Yup, sorry to say I've seen several of these come into my shop just like this, and they happen to say Toshiba and HP on them! The only thing that can save you on this is if it's in the 1st year of the Manufacturer's Warranty. If not, and you didn't purchase an Extended Warranty as Tomken wisely did--you're out of luck.

By the way, Toshibas haven't been good since 2001 when they moved their final assembly plant for laptops from the U.S. (Irvine, CA) back to Japan. Anything that says "Satellite" on it is now junk, and back in 2001 when Toshiba undisputably owned over 80% of the worldwide laptop market, their quality is at the absolute bottom, just 1 step above HP who sent their laptop assembly plants offshore to China, Malaysia, and Mexico. This is bad for you, but good for me as Toshibas and HPs are keeping me in business! 

I used to work at Toshiba in SoCal where they made the laptops years ago, and it saddens me that they threw that quality reputation all away just to make a buck! Back in the day I bought 400 of them and you coudn't beat them; they had the lowest DOA rate in the Industry, under 3%--say compared to 40%+ for HP/Compaq or anyone else for that matter. Very sad indeed. 

In fact, when customers bring in Toshibas or HPs to me now and I ask if they have a Warranty, they just laugh at me! Well, I laugh right back and tell them their Wallet is in for a "Cash-ectomy"! 

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for that Marc - both my Toshibas are Satellites :grin:

The only thing that has failed on them so far are the disk drives in the 2- 3 years that I've had them.


----------



## ajrimmer169 (Nov 22, 2013)

BIGBEARJEDI said:


> Yup, sorry to say I've seen several of these come into my shop just like this, and they happen to say Toshiba and HP on them! The only thing that can save you on this is if it's in the 1st year of the Manufacturer's Warranty. If not, and you didn't purchase an Extended Warranty as Tomken wisely did--you're out of luck.
> 
> By the way, Toshibas haven't been good since 2001 when they moved their final assembly plant for laptops from the U.S. (Irvine, CA) back to Japan. Anything that says "Satellite" on it is now junk, and back in 2001 when Toshiba undisputably owned over 80% of the worldwide laptop market, their quality is at the absolute bottom, just 1 step above HP who sent their laptop assembly plants offshore to China, Malaysia, and Mexico. This is bad for you, but good for me as Toshibas and HPs are keeping me in business!
> 
> ...


Wish I knew this before buying a Toshiba aha, well yes it is in the first year of it's warranty, it's only 3 months old, so do you think I have a case then? Cuz I don't have any proof that I didn't drop it so they can just say that I did can't they? I thought screens weren't part of the warranty as well? :/


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Manufacturer's warranties usually just cover internal hardware defects and would probably shy away from admitting that the quality of their build was crap - so if they can get away with saying something was due to neglect or accidental damage....

LCD laptop screens I think have always been delicate, as it's always advised to open them from the centre because they can crack with the slightest of flex if lifted from the side.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

@Tomken: ditto on that Tomken. So true. :wink:

@Rimmer: yes, I do think you have a Case, absolutely! My Dad always used to say: "nothing ventured is nothing gained!". Take it back to your place of purchase, and show them what happened. They are going to say, it's in the 1st year of Warranty send it back to the Manufacturer, Toshiba. They may if you dropped it, if so, that will void the Warranty, etc. IGNORE THAT AND SEND IT IN ANYWAY!! :smile: There is a fair chance that they will replace the screen and or inverter for you if they don't replace the entire laptop. Of course, your Goal here is to get it fixed for free, so I that's all they offer then you've won a victory! :dance:

If they call, write, or E-mail you back after a few weeks the results of their inspection show that you dropped or physically abused the laptop and therefore your Warranty is voided and that they will NOT be repairing or replacing your laptop for Free, you still have some recourse. :facepalm:

*#1:*, copy the link to this thread here on TSF forums and tell them that many other people are experiencing this same problem--this gives you proof that other people have a common failure. 
*#2:* If they don't cooperate, you can write a letter to the President of Toshiba here in the U.S. and another one to the President of Toshiba in Japan and let them know of your extreme dissatisfaction with their laptop product. You'll have to do some research on the Japan address, but I can help you with the USA HQ office: 
*Corporate Office:*

Toshiba America Information Systems, Inc.
Digital Products Division
9740 Irvine Boulevard
Irvine, CA 92618-1697
949-583-3000 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting







949-583-3000 FREE 
end_of_the_skype_highlighting

*****
They list the Japanese HQ, but the link is all in Japanese, so perhaps you can find a friend to translate for you.

Here's what you have to remember. When I taught Customer Satisfaction classes back in the 90s at IBM, we learned that National product surveys such as JD Power (their the ones giving out Awards to producst on TV all the time) show that when a Customer has a positive purchase experience he/she will tell 15 people; when they have a negative purchase experience he/she will only tell 1 or 2 people. This is something the Manufacturers or sellers of Technology products do *NOT* want you to know. Armed with this information, you can really stir the pot and help to seriously damage Toshibas already damaged reputation. Even a Company as large as they are cannot afford to ignore you forever. :banghead:

Case in point, I bought a brand new 1982 Honda Accord many years ago. I had a real problem with the steering mechanism and returned it to the dealer. They looked it over after a week, and said they had to send it back to Japan to be fixed, it was a manufacturing defect, and their mechanics said many other customers experienced the same problem. They sent my Car back to Japan and arranged a 1-week rental for me which they paid for. The Car took 7 weeks to finally get fixed and returned to me. In the meantime, I was paying like $200 per week for the car rental so I could get to work, school, etc. I went to the Dealer Customer Service Mgr. and asked for them to pay for the 6 weeks; they said No. So, I marched myself into the General Manager's office unannounced and asked him the same thing--screaming at him furiously. He also said No. I then threatened him--don't know if you could get away with this today in the Post-911 environment or not, and told him that if he didn't reimburse me for the entire 6 weeks rental cost, I would write a letter to the President of Honda and complain. He laughed, and said "...go right ahead, he'll never give you your Money". I told him that if he didn't give me my money, I would tell every single person for the rest of my life how crappy Hondas are and not to buy them..of course this was long before the Internet and www so I couldn't post stuff online. I knew about the Cust. Service paradigm above even back then, so I said do you really want me to tell everyone in the world I meet how badly they screwed me? And he said, go right ahead you don't know that many people. :ermm::ermm:

Well, over the years, I've told this story over and over and over again, and I estimate I've told probably 3,000 people this including all my students I've taught during a 10-year teaching career.  So, with you, this makes 3,001; and if you tell 15 people, that's 3,016, and if each of them tells 15 people--well, perhaps that's why Hondas are no long #1 in America; at least I hope so! :angry:

Bottom line here is you are in the right, you did nothing wrong, it's Toshibas fault and you need to at least attempt to have them honor your Warranty and fix your laptop for free. If they don't you can at least have the satisfaction of telling them my little story and do they really want to alienate you and your friends and family members for the next 40 or 50 years for the rest of their lives? :angry: And don't forget to put this in writing to them. 

Perhaps armed with this information, you will be willing to try it. Like I said, they are a good Company, but they've lost sight of their quality reputation; use that fact to your advantage. Companies still value their Customers, just not like they used to. :nonono::frown:

Let us know how it goes.

Best of Luck, :thumb:
BBJ

(p.s. did I mention I used to work at the US R&D HQ in Irvine??).


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

So did you write to Honda's CEO and get reimbursed ?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, I did, and no I did not. :*((( I wish I still had a copy of that letter. I got lost in my many moves back when I was in College. 

So they lost a Customer for life and I've been telling people the very same story for 31 years--don't ever buy a Honda!! 

BBJ


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

BIGBEARJEDI said:


> Yes, I did, and no I did not. :*((( I wish I still had a copy of that letter. I got lost in my many moves back when I was in College.
> 
> So they lost a Customer for life and I've been telling people the very same story for 31 years--don't ever buy a Honda!!
> 
> BBJ


 Then let's hope ajr169 gets a better response from Toshiba :smile:


----------



## ajrimmer169 (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry for late replies been trying to connect the laptop up to TV with HDMI cable which hasn't worked sadly so I am a tad behind on my assignments for college atm :/ But thank you so much, I will certainly do this


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This article may help with your HDMI problem How to plug in a laptop to a TV via HDMI - PC Advisor


----------



## ajrimmer169 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you.

Would I need my receipt when taking the laptop back because of this? :/


----------



## ajrimmer169 (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't worry about my previous post, took it back to Staples cuz found out the Warranty on my laptop started a month before I bought the laptop so clearly was second hand, so had a nice chat with them told them Toshiba will fix it or send me a new one otherwise they will have to sort it out, so hopefully something will happen


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If they sold that to you as new then they could be open to prosecution - what did they say to your ultimatum ?

When you first switched the computer on after buying it, did it not go through a first time installation where you had to enter the language and computer name etc. ?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

@Tomken: Yes, that's correct, if Staples sold you a NEW laptop, and you disicovered it was Used; you can Prosecute in Small Claims Court. BTW, I worked for Staples for 4 yrs. selling computers, I am very familiar with their Policies. AJ needs to drag Staples into the Fray as if he can prove the laptop was purchased Used, the Store Manager where he bought it could be Fired! So, if Toshiba refuses to repair the laptop he needs to take the issue back to the Store Manager and threaten him with his Job! They are a large National Chain and won't tolerate that type of deception!:angry:

@AJ: I'm sorry you are still having problems, but glad you are looking to follow our advice in this matter. With regards to this Statement of yours from Post #20: _"Don't worry about my previous post, took it back to Staples cuz found out the Warranty on my laptop started a month before I bought the laptop so clearly was second hand"._ Did you mean to say that the Warranty EXPIRED one month before you bought the Laptop from Staples?? Read what I said to Tomken above, and you'll see you now have another recourse to pursue; and that's with Staples. I can help you with that. First of all we have to establish if they sold you a NEW laptop or not.  Did the sales-person who sold you the laptop TELL you it was a new laptop?  Did it come in the Factory Box with all the instructions, accessories such as discs and cables?  Or did they just give you the laptop and an AC Charger? 

If they just handed you the Laptop with an AC Charger and no Factory Box, then clearly they sold you a Used laptop, even if it was a Store Demo Unit--they should have provided the Box and all that came with it. :nonono: If they told you it was Brand new, they lied to you right there, since it was out of the Box, not in a sealed Factory Container--Small Claims Court right there you would win in most States. However, your Case is weakened by the fact that you do not have the original Receipt of Purchase. :frown:

If however, they sold you the laptop in the Factory Box with all the normal contents included I mentioned above, then the issue is they clearly sold you as NEW, and STAPLES offers Extended Warranties 99% of the time--they have to, it's a Store Policy imperative--did they offer one to you?  If you bought one, the normal is a 2 yr. or 3yr. and that's for sure run out by now, do you have paperwork on that?  If you remember them offering, and you declined, that actually helps you because they normally don't sell the Extended Warranties on Used electronics. That's missrepresentation, unless somewhere on the Box it has a label from the Manufacturer *Toshiba in this case* as *"FACTORY REFURBISHED"* or somesuch. If you didn't keep the box, and most people don't *_I keep all my laptop boxes, for just this reason_*, you don't have direct proof it was Used. :nonono: If for some reason, you are obsessive about this stuff lilke I am and kept the box; you need to go find it in your closet, attic, basement, storage, garage whatever and look for a label like that. If you have it, you now have direct Proof that they sold you a Used laptop and can use that as leverage with both Staples and with Toshiba. :thumb:

So, depending on your answer to the above statement we can proceed further. If you meant there was a Warranty on the laptop that they told you at the Store had just expired, **how did you know that it expired?** This makes no sense to me at all, as they just don't do that sort of thing. If they were selling you a Floor Demo unit or a Refurbished laptop, they usually never offer you an Extended Warranty, as it's against Store Policy and the Store Manager could wind up taking a hit for any kind or repair or replacement directly off the Store's bottom-line budget. :huh: Unless the Store Manager was crooked, and is keeping 2 sets of books, this is VERY unlikely. CAN WE PLEASE SOME MORE DETAIL ON WHAT OCCURRED AT THE TIME OF YOUR PURCHASE OF THE LAPTOP WHEN YOU WERE IN THAT STAPLES STORE???

The problems with short replies for us is we have to guess what you did here. I appreciate brevity, but did they tell you to Ship the laptop back to Toshiba because it's still in the Factory 1 yr. Warranty period? (this is NORMAL).  Or do you still have the laptop in hand and are waiting to hear back from Toshiba via phone/email/postal mail?  Are you waiting for Staples to contact you back? Can you please fill in the blanks? 

Here are some next steps to consider. If you or Staples have already shipped the laptop back to Toshiba for inspection/repair they are going to have their techs examine the laptop and make the determination we spoke of in the beginning of this thread. If they find evidence of abuse, they will deny your Claim under Warranty and return the laptop directly to you or to the Staples store where you purchased it, depending on the exact age of the laptop.  Since you have no receipt, if you get the laptop back and they refused to repair it, you need to call Toshiba directly, and ask them for the build date of that laptop. This will be very important to have, because Staples will do *NOTHING* for you unless you have that date, since all the Warranty policies revolve around that exact Purchase Date. The Tech or Techs who inspected your laptop will have entered that information into their Work Order; sometimes it comes back to you on the Paperwork, sometimes not. If it's not on there you have to call and have a Customer Service person look it up on their Computer. Write it down!! This is critical. :wink:

Since we have to wait for you to tell us whether or not you bought an Extended Warranty from Staples or not, or whether they even offered it to you or not here's most likely what happens next once you have the laptop Build Date in hand.

Let's say for purposes of discussion, you bought the laptop 1 yr. ago yesterday, 11/30/2012. And that's the date you get from Toshiba. Tosbiba's warranty clock starts ticking on the actual PURCHASE date. That's the date you paid money (cash or credit card) to Staples and walked out of the store with the laptop. Since you don't have the Receipt, you don't know the date. Problem here is, the Purchase date on your laptop can be months *newer* than the Build Date, since the laptops sit on Store Shelves or in large regional Warehouses (Staples has like 3 or 4 across US). If you DID purchase an Extended Warranty from Staples and have that paperwork, it will *TELL* you the Purchase Date right on that brochure (they usually Staple the Receipt to that). So, you probably didn't purchase one, otherwise you would have the Receipt also! See, I told you I used to work there! :whistling:

Without either of those things it's going to be tough going. :frown: If you remember you bought the Extended Warranty but don't have your paperwork, you can go to the Store and have them look it up on their Computer. Any of the Manager's can do that for you, but each store has a bookkeeper who they will most likely assign that task to, since it can take several days of searching or longer to dig out.* If you paid by Credit Card or ATM Card this process is much faster than if you paid for with Cash.* That can takes weeks or longer! I know, I've had to do these searches before. If you are lucky enough to get the Store to look up and provide your Purchase Date, you then have something to go on. If you already made a scene with whatever Manager in the Store you spoke with, they may refuse to help you on this; so it just depends on how heated your Conversation and subsequent Ultimatum got when you were last there?  last week??  How did that go? :ermm:

So, after reading through this you are probably wondering ok, even if I nail down the Purchase Date, how's that going to help me with Toshiba? And the answer is, if you shipped the laptop back to Toshiba or Staples did for you, and they receive it, and let's say they get it by 12/15 this month. Using our assumed Purchase Date of 11/30/12, you would be out of Warranty and they will refuse to repair for free as the Warranty expired. They will contact you or Staples and ask if you wish to pay parts and labor for an out of warranty repair and give you an estimate of how much it will cost you. If you decline, they will simply ship back to you or Staples and the next move is up to you which I've discussed above and on my previous Post #13. 

If however, let's say they get by 12/15, but you purchased let's say in January 2012, your unit is under Warranty; they will Inspect and either repair or decline if they discover abuse. You will then either get the laptop back in 2-3 weeks all fixed, or you'll get it back since you are going to decline to PAY for the repair if they deny your repair Claim. If you get it back, and it's fixed, you've won! :dance:

If you don't, then your next steps are to deal with Staples. I would try to coerce the Store Manager that you mean business, and have him replace the unit with a similar laptop (*do not accept another Used one!*), or a Staples Cash Card that you can use at his store or any other Staples nationwide to purchase from. If he is willing to do either of those, I would consider giving their Store a 2nd chance. If not, gloves need to come off and you need to play hardball with them per my suggestions.:angry: Don't forget to throw the Small Claims Court thing at him. No Store Manager wants to lose a day going to Small Claims Court when he is losing $10,000 a day being out of his store, or worse having to go to Court to fight you on his day off! :uhoh: 

Remember not to threaten him with Court unil you nail down that *PURCHASE DATE.* Otherwise he'll just give you the brush-off since he knows if you don't even have a receipt when he gets to Court he can Claim you never bought the laptop at his Store, where's your proof, witnesses? The Judge would throw that out in a heartbeat. Do your homework and remember for the next time you purchase a computer or laptop--NEVER, EVER, THROW OUT THE RECEIPT!!!! 

Post back some answers and clarifications and keep us informed on your progress.

Best,
BBJ


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

@ BBJ I don't know if this applies to other laptops but when I'd initialized my Toshs, there is a registration process which registers the computer with Toshiba and as they are usually taken out of the box on the day or so of purchase, then Toshiba would have a record of the effective warranty date and I would have thought the Serial No. of the computer could nail it down to the supplier - but as you say Marc, at the moment there are a lot of ifs and buts.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

@Tomken: Yes, I'm familiar with that online Registration process. Dell, Lenovo, HP, Gateway all have them. A couple of howevers; Consumers can Skip the Registration process and can click on the "Remind Me Later" button on many models. Laptop owners don't always take the time to do the Registration unless it's Mandatory! New Owners are always in a hurry to get the computer working and online, and if there is a Skip button they will do it. This is true as I've observed it many times. A lot of times I used to insist the Customers do the Registration but was threatened to be fired when I tried to make them do it! Even AFTER I explained the benefits of Registration. You can lead a Horse to water... you know! This is another possibility for him to explore should he be calling Toshiba for that Purchase Date. Like I said, a Build Date is good, but the Purchase Date is what he'll need for Court. IF he completed the online Registration, which I doubt he did due to the explanation that he bought it used, he could use the Tracking number to the Retailer that sold it. If that number traced back to the Actual Staples store where he purchased it, that would definitely help his Case. My guess is, and we're waiting for confirmation from the OP here, that since it was used, either a Tech in the Store completed the Registration using the Store's info. if it was a Shelf Demo unit, if that model wasn't skiippable. Otherwise, if it came from another Customer on return, of course the Purchase date could be weeks or Months before the actual Customer Purchase date at the Staples store. What he could hope for here, is that in Tracing the Retail store number from the Serial Number it was for a different retailer such as Fry's or Costco or Best Buy. If that's the Case, then that's REAL misrepresentation on the part of that Staples store, and he's got a real Case in Court in my opinion. If it's proven that the OP's laptop came from a different Retailer per Toshiba's computer records, the Judge would surely find in the OP's favor, as doing that has been illegal for 20 years or more. Like you said; there's a lot of "if's" and we're still waiting to hear answers back on all the details I asked for from the OP. I've got one of those with a Student we tried to help in the UK on a similar deal way back in June--he left us hanging and we are still waiting to hear the final resolution. 

I believe we have a good chance at Guiding the OP here, he just has to answer us back and give us the information we need to take him forward to a successful resolution--cost free--of his problem. :rofl: Many younger students often take the easy way out and just give up! :frown: I'm hoping that's not the case here, and the OP pursues it. I hate to see Students mistreated like this, as I was once a student myself. :angry:

BBJ opcorn:


----------



## ajrimmer169 (Nov 22, 2013)

Basically the first time I took my laptop back to Staples they were like "No no, Toshiba won't do anything, they will say it was dropped" so I came home and went on the Toshiba warranty site and types in my laptop details and the Warranty started on the 30th July 2013, and I bought the laptop on the 6th September 2013... 

It did come in a box and I do still have the box, they didn't offer me an extended warranty and I'm sure the box wasn't sealed when I got it but I didn't realise till I got home, so thought I'll turn it on and see what happens, it came up with installation things like language that I think, and looked and worked fine so I didn't think anything of it... 

No I don't have a receipt but do have the bank statement as I bought it on my card...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

A Bank statement is good since it proves the date of purchase and will probably have the store code


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy New Year, and glad to hear back from you. After refreshing myself on this thread, your 1st year warranty from Toshiba is still in effect regardless of the 5 week gap. So, you should still try to exercise the warranty; whoever told you that at Staples about not even trying to send it back should be fired! If it was the Store Manager-he should be fired! If I didn't try to sell you an Extended Warranty when I worked there for 5 yrs., I would have been fired! Who exactly at that Staples told you this information?? Was it one of the Sales People, an "Easy Tech", Assistant Store Manager, Store Manager, what was their title?? I would file a complaint directly with Staples Corporate in Massachusetts.

Next, ignore those idiots, and listen to me. I sold Computers for Staples for 5 yrs., AND I worked at the Toshiba US Headquarters here in Irvine, California. I want you to go to Toshiba's website, and call their Toll Free number for Support, and talk to them directly and tell them your problem, your problems with your place of purchase *Staples* and demand that they comply with the 1 yr. Manufacturer Warranty and repair your laptop!! You get an RMA # (Return Materials Authorization) from them over the phone, and since you kept the box (nice job there!), ship it back to them ASAP!

They need to at least take a look at the damage and make a determination. Chances are they will fix it for you as I mentioned at length in my previous posts. Worst case scenario is, they find against you, but as I stated, you still have other avenues of recourse after that; but you MUST try this first. 

If you send it back and they won't fix it, post back the results of their inspection here and I can help you. Make sure you write down the EXACT Model Number and Serial Number of your laptop before you ship it back to them. Make sure to insure it up to the full purchase value you paid for the laptop. If you paid $620 for example and you ship UPS or FEDEX, make sure you round up on the insurance to $700, not down to $600. 

If they fail to fix it, you'll need to post that information here, or better yet, you can send me a PM here on the Forum and I will call them to see what can be done. I spent over 1/2 Million dollars on toshiba computers when I worked in IT, so I still may have some pull over there. I can't guarantee anything, but I know how to talk to them. 

CAUTION: Make sure you back up all your critical personal information from your hard drive to an external hard drive, flash drive, cd/dvd discs, or online Cloud storage account BEFORE you ship the laptop back to Toshiba. They will almost always delete your hard drive information when they service it, and install the original Windows that came with the laptop. They will not save it for you unless you specifically ask when you call for your RMA#; and since it's NOT covered by your Warranty, they will charge you about $100 to do that or more. So, take the time and do that or have a friend or local computer pro do for you. 

Consider what I've said. And post back soon and let us know how it goes. 

I'm very sorry about all your problems and I think there is a solution to get it fixed for you, so hang in there!

Best,
BBJ


----------



## ajrimmer169 (Nov 22, 2013)

Haha thanks everyone! Well in the end Toshiba wouldn't fix it but Staples done it for free, I was looking at my warranty on the Toshiba site and found out that the warranty started a month before I bought the laptop so I took it to staples showed them and said "You've sold me a second hand one I expect it to get fixed or you will be giving me a new one" Or something along those lines and now it is all sorted I have a my laptop back in working order.

Thank you for all your help 
If I have any more problems with anything I will defiantly come to you first! lol


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted well done in taking a stand and getting the result you wanted


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

ajrimmer169 said:


> Haha thanks everyone! Well in the end Toshiba wouldn't fix it but Staples done it for free, I was looking at my warranty on the Toshiba site and found out that the warranty started a month before I bought the laptop so I took it to staples showed them and said "You've sold me a second hand one I expect it to get fixed or you will be giving me a new one" Or something along those lines and now it is all sorted I have a my laptop back in working order.
> 
> Thank you for all your help
> 
> If I have any more problems with anything I will defiantly come to you first! lol


*****************

Hi AJ: and Happy New Year!! We Win! Congratulations on getting it fixed. :dance: I'm gratified you took our advice and pinned those guys down. Now you don't have to throw away a bunch of money on fixing something that wasn't your fault.:wink:


Enjoy! :thumb: And we'll be glad to see you back in the future if you have any more problems. opcorn:


Best,
BBJ


----------



## Thereinaflash (Mar 3, 2014)

My son went to skype for 1st time today and the screen showed skype then looked like yours! I wonder if it's a bug in Skype or a virus!?
I'm Leary to take to staples, last time the guy put a flash drive in and said it had 500 viruses and came home contacted trend micro, had 0 viruses. They stated that's they're tactic to get service work. Did u find out if it was covered?
Thanks
Susie


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Contact Toshiba if it still has a waranty


----------



## Thereinaflash (Mar 3, 2014)

ajrimmer169 said:


> I was using my Toshiba doing my coursework and everything was fine put it down and closed it while I went to do something, came back and the screen was gone... I took it to Staples where I got it from and they said Toshiba wont do anything cuz they will say it's my fault cuz it looks like it's been dropped or something :/ and everytime I turn my laptop on it just gets worse... I don't have the money to get it fixed and quite frankly I shouldn't have to pay cuz I haven't done anything... has anyone else come across this problem? :/
> View attachment 143993


----------



## Thereinaflash (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you joeten
After reading all of the trouble toshiba and staples are giving everyone, I dread going to staples for fear I'm gonna get into a fight with them! The glass isn't cracked, it's like the LCD is cracked or looks cracked under the glass, so to me it's the inner workings that have malfunctioned not the hard outer parts. Do u think Skype has a virus? It was fine, sitting on his desk, he goes to skype say welcome with clouds then looks cracked? Seems fishy to me?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No I don't think skype has anything to do with it, it could possibly be a lcd issue but without it being examined there is no way to say definitively


----------



## Thereinaflash (Mar 3, 2014)

Okay thank you, just seems so weird to me that it just did this while he was looking at screen


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are lots of images around showing various problems from video chip to cable and everything else you can think of https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=l...hOqed7ga9iYCQCA&ved=0CDkQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=618
it is a liquid crystal display so could be a sudden leak


----------



## Thereinaflash (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you again, I looked there and it makes me breathe easier that it's LCD internal and not glass, so maybe I will have no problems. It's under 1 yr warranty until April 21, 2014


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Go for it


----------

